# Apparently I Look Like...



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

...Im About To Murder Someone...


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

cool DCSHOECO sticker. they make awesome shoes. . . .


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Out for impressing the chicks again mate?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Out for impressing the chicks again mate?


Trying to at least.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Wonderdetail said:


> Out for impressing the chicks again mate?


Nah im under strict orders by the other half


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

edthedrummer said:


> cool DCSHOECO sticker. they make awesome shoes. . . .


Yeh... I spent £50 on them and now im scared to get then dirty :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, glad to see a change of duvet cover, you can't be mean and moody with Bob the Builder bedding...


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Multipla Mick said:


> Well, glad to see a change of duvet cover, you can't be mean and moody with Bob the Builder bedding...


Thomas the tank engine is so much meaner


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

IT WAS FIREMAN SAM! Get it right


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Ur wearing a hoodie therefore ur probably in a gang and take drugs so I would say its a good assumption ur gonna kill someone!!!!!! Don't ya just hate stereotypes!!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bailes1992 said:


> Yeh... I spent £50 on them and now im scared to get then dirty :lol:


Sell them to Grizzle, he's got a thing for sweaty used trainers :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> Ur wearing a hoodie therefore ur probably in a gang and take drugs so I would say its a good assumption ur gonna kill someone!!!!!! Don't ya just hate stereotypes!!!


Detailing Gang?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> Trying to at least.


Says studmuffin Gaz...:lol:


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Wheres your 9mm....

Eastside is the best.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Snowwolf said:


> Wheres your 9mm....


In his trousers......:lol: (and no I haven't seen, Bailes was bragging about it on another post:lol: )

Sorry Bailes - I couldn't resist and someone was bound to say it.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> Ur wearing a hoodie therefore ur probably in a gang and take drugs so I would say its a good assumption ur gonna kill someone!!!!!! Don't ya just hate stereotypes!!!


I've got all their music...


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

edthedrummer said:


> cool DCSHOECO sticker. they make awesome shoes. . . .


Whoosh!  

Can't you just tell I'm an old fart?



V8burble said:


> I've got all their music...


:lol:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

parish said:


> Whoosh!
> 
> Can't you just tell I'm an old fart?
> 
> :lol:


Join the club


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like someone took your Playstation away :lol: :lol:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

.............


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Mad for it!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Bailes1992 said:


> Yeh... I spent £50 on them and now im scared to get then dirty :lol:


You Tart!! sound just like me then :thumb:

And try spending £90 on a pair of Osiris D3's, they were awesome shoes. bloody expensive.

Give me a pair of DC's or Etnies anyday though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

edthedrummer said:


> You Tart!! sound just like me then :thumb:
> 
> And try spending £90 on a pair of Osiris D3's, they were awesome shoes. bloody expensive.
> 
> Give me a pair of DC's or Etnies anyday though.


I used to wear lonsdales £15 couldnt go wrong but I spent a bit on shoes and there so much more comftable.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Mad for it!


Classic :lol: :thumb:


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Trying to at least.


LOL

and how about you mate.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

pmsl @ swordjo


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

The mono-brow look does make people look like they've just rolled out the secure unit door.


----------



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

i think your stupid! i believe your stupid to even put this post up with your picture i think that you think you look hard/tough/thug etc 

seems to me your wanting to look this way and want people to think you look tough, most people who do this tend to be living in a bedroom fantasy, step through the door and grow up how old are you?


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

NN1 said:


> i think your stupid! i believe your stupid to even put this post up with your picture i think that you think you look hard/tough/thug etc
> 
> seems to me your wanting to look this way and want people to think you look tough, most people who do this tend to be living in a bedroom fantasy, step through the door and grow up how old are you?


Uncalled for mate. He's only having a laugh.

Try getting out of bed the other side tomorrow.


----------



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

hes making a mockery of himself, to be honest if he posts pics like this he would be better of sharing it on MYSPACE if he wants peoples comments.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't think he's making a mockery of himself at all, as said, he's having a laugh. Bailes does have a sense of humour, and can have a laugh and a joke at his own expense too, something often lacking with a lot of uptight folk today I think.


----------



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

fair enough maybe i was over the top. just seems silly to post a picture up like this when it would be much better suited to a myspace kind of site. and that picture isnt the kind of picture where someones caught you out looking like some murderer hes actually taken the picture meaning to look that way!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Yawn!


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hmmmm interesting post your not thinink of commiting suicide are you that seems to be the trend down your way at the momment


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Hmmmm interesting post your not thinink of commiting suicide are you that seems to be the trend down your way at the momment


No it seemes to be the trend IN MY TOWN


----------

